# Configure internet for Bhyve VM



## mhlm98 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi,

Are there any good step-by-step resources to configure the internet for a guest OS started using bhyve and created from the script: https://github.com/cadets/freebsd/b...622e67bbc51cde54185/vm_test_scripts/vmmake.sh

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2020)

Does it have to be with that script? As a newcomer I would recommend using sysutils/vm-bhyve to create and set up VMs with bhyve(8). It's easy to use and you can set up all kinds of networking options using virtual switches (bridge(4) interfaces).









						Quickstart · churchers/vm-bhyve Wiki
					

Shell based, minimal dependency bhyve manager. Contribute to churchers/vm-bhyve development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				











						Virtual Switches · churchers/vm-bhyve Wiki
					

Shell based, minimal dependency bhyve manager. Contribute to churchers/vm-bhyve development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------

